# Where To Get Cooper's Malt Extract Cans



## Ruddager (18/6/12)

Does anyone know of an online store selling Cooper's malt extract cans (I'm after the amber) that doesn't charge $15 delivery?

Alternatively, are there any shops in Adelaide that stock it? The only place anywhere near me is a Brewcraft so I'm kinda stuck at the moment.


----------



## eamonnfoley (18/6/12)

Big W


----------



## Ruddager (18/6/12)

Are you sure? Last two times I was there I looked but couldn't see them, but they could have been out of stock. Might be worth a ring-around ...


----------



## robbo5253 (18/6/12)

What side of Adelaide are you? I am sure your local brew shop would sell them.
Otherwise there is a few in adelaide that offer free/cheap postage.
Cheers
Robbo


----------



## Ruddager (18/6/12)

I'm in Mitcham. Looks like there used to be a store called the "Jovial Monk" nearby but I think it must have only recently closed its doors.


----------



## MaltyHops (18/6/12)

Not qute at your side of town but there're:

www.beerbelly.com.au - prospect rd, near grand junction rd

www.brewmaker.com.au - holden hill

www.countrybrewer.com.com - churchill rd, near grand junction rd

(and various brewcraft shops I guess)


----------



## np1962 (18/6/12)

Don't do Coopers range but can certainly help out with Briess Extracts
Link to Extract page of Store

Ohhh... we also deliver around Adelaide on Friday afternoon for free.

Cheers
Nige


----------



## Malted (18/6/12)

Ruddager said:


> that doesn't charge $15 delivery?





NigeP62 said:


> deliver around Adelaide on Friday afternoon for free.



Happy Days! I am sure briess extracts would be very good.


----------



## Ruddager (19/6/12)

Nige - you may have won yoruself a new customer

The other thing I need is 25g of fuggles hop pellets (apparently - I've never used hops before). Do you only do 90g quantities?


----------



## DU99 (19/6/12)

ever thought of using dry malt extract instead


----------



## Ruddager (19/6/12)

DU99 said:


> ever thought of using dry malt extract instead




Nope, because I'm fairly new to all this so I'm following a recipe provided to me by someone who recommended it as a good introduction to hops.


----------

